# 30+ single women who say they are happy are lying(article)



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

So, I was searching google on "being happy and single" and came across this article. Basically, it says that women who are over 30 and single are putting on a front to make everyone think they are happy. Of course, it doesn't cover all women, but perhaps the majority? It makes me wonder if these women are more likely to settle for someone, since their biological clock is ticking. Thoughts?

Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-freemales--single-women-say-happy-lying.html


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you happy being single?

In general, the studies do show that single people are more miserable than married people. They also show that people with kids are less happy than childless people (until retirement and then it reverses). So the best thing is to be married with no kids. Becoming DINK is my goal.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

No, but I'm not a woman. I'm just trying to understand y'all a little better.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

jsgt said:


> So, I was searching google on "being happy and single" and came across this article. Basically, it says that women who are over 30 and single are putting on a front to make everyone think they are happy. Of course, it doesn't cover all women, but perhaps the majority? It makes me wonder if these women are more likely to settle for someone, since their biological clock is ticking. Thoughts?
> 
> Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-freemales--single-women-say-happy-lying.html


I don't think women who are over 30 are happy if they are single. Most women want to get married and have children. You don't see a lot of single women over 30 who are both not married and don't have children. The woman either has one or the other. I am one of a few who is both, not married and has no children and I am 45. And more and more women are having children at a later age, my friend turned 40 and had her first and only child. The father of the child did not want anything to do with her or the child. She talks about how the father of the child is missing out on seeing his child grow up and she still cares about him. But you don't see too many women out here who don't have either children or are married by age 40, if they can' get them in before age 30, that is even better.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I'm going to really enjoy being single. At least for awhile. I'm looking forward to the sex part.

Eventually I would like to settle down with someone again. I would love to get remarried if I met the right person.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Having recently read a DM article by someone who was convinced all her plights came from being too beautiful, I've learned not to take DM articles seriously.

Fun read, though.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Single female? They exist?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*if i did not think i would get moderated*



jsgt said:


> So, I was searching google on "being happy and single" and came across this article. Basically, it says that women who are over 30 and single are putting on a front to make everyone think they are happy. Of course, it doesn't cover all women, but perhaps the majority? It makes me wonder if these women are more likely to settle for someone, since their biological clock is ticking. Thoughts?
> 
> Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-freemales--single-women-say-happy-lying.html


I would swear at you and then i would swear at the article.:mum

You know what? single woman live longer then single men, have more friends, and have the option to have kids on our own with nothing more then a willing and kind male friend to impregnate us.

I mean, i COMPARE to single men becuase lets be honest, this is SAS, there are some married folk but the majority on this thread are most likely single men and woman.
Who wins out? single woman.
You guys think we are so lonely and sad? I'll be drinking @ your funeral and if i wanted, i could also screw one of your still living male relatives so yeah, i'm calling bunk on that article.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mzmz said:


> I would swear at you and then i would swear at the article.:mum
> 
> You know what? single woman live longer then single men, have more friends, and have the option to have kids on our own with nothing more then a willing and kind male friend to impregnate us.
> 
> ...


Score one for the single chick population...:roll


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

falling down said:


> Score one for the single chick population...:roll


heh, ya got that right. Jeez mzmz, I was just asking a question, not making assumptions about anybody.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think anyone is really content being single - I'm not. If this is where I need to be right now, so be it.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

It takes two people to row a boat across a lake...but takes only a smart person to just hijack a boat with a 500hp craftsman engine...


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never heard the term DINK - Dual Income No Kids. I'm pretty amazed that there is a word for that.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that's nice and depressing, ain't it?

And here I thought I was perfectly peachy in my singlehood.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

mzmz said:


> I would swear at you and then i would swear at the article.:mum
> 
> You know what? single woman live longer then single men, have more friends, and have the option to have kids on our own with nothing more then a willing and kind male friend to impregnate us.
> 
> ...


Your defensiveness hardly refutes the article. If there is a happily-single woman over the age of 30, I haven't met her. Or her male counterpart. We just put up with being single; "happy" = "I'm tolerating this," or "I'm actually dating a slew of people so I'm never lonely."


----------



## 345 (Apr 6, 2012)

there's different levels of single i can't image anyone male or female happy being totally alone i know i'm not


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> We just put up with being single; "happy" = "I'm tolerating this,"


I agree. I think if everyone (who is sexually attracted to others) could have their idea of the "perfect" relationship, they'd choose that over being single. A lot of people can't find that, so they just proclaim that they are "happily single." Really this just means "I'd rather be single than stuck in an incompatible relationship, doing stuff I don't want to do."


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

mzmz said:


> I'll be drinking @ your funeral and if i wanted, i could also screw one of your still living male relatives so yeah, i'm calling bunk on that article.


This made me laugh. Thank you.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

contranigma said:


> I've never heard the term DINK - Dual Income No Kids. I'm pretty amazed that there is a word for that.


That's quite clever actually. :lol


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been living the DINK lifestyle for several years. It is pretty sweet.


----------



## planeteuropa (Apr 2, 2012)

as a single male at 32 i think DINK is the ideal situation to be in. trying to find a woman that you are interested in that doesnt want any kids, now theres the challenge. i think the main problem is men and women are on different clocks. women ideally want to be married by 30 and on the way to having kids soon after. men on the other hand feel they have time on their side and dont worry about being single between 30 & 40. for me i'd like to meet someone in the next 5years but i dont like the idea of just settling for anyone through desperation. guess everyones different but i cant imagine theres anyone happy been single never married and with no kids at age 50 so i guess realistically one should aim to have a commited relationship between 30 & 40 unless they seriously do prefer to be by themselves which goes against human nature. 

in answer to the original post, imo happiness comes from within. you should be content in yourself as a person first of all and not feel you need to find another person to make you happy.. then you'll be in a good place to find the right someone


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

jsgt said:


> So, I was searching google on "being happy and single" and came across this article. Basically, it says that women who are over 30 and single are putting on a front to make everyone think they are happy. Of course, it doesn't cover all women, but perhaps the majority? It makes me wonder if these women are more likely to settle for someone, since their biological clock is ticking. Thoughts?
> 
> Article: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-freemales--single-women-say-happy-lying.html


I've learned that most women are adverse to settling.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

falling down said:


> Score one for the single chick population...:roll


Thanks! 



jsgt said:


> heh, ya got that right. Jeez mzmz, I was just asking a question, not making assumptions about anybody.


Thanks for clarifying that.



sanspants08 said:


> Your defensiveness hardly refutes the article. If there is a happily-single woman over the age of 30, I haven't met her. Or her male counterpart. We just put up with being single; "happy" = "I'm tolerating this," or "I'm actually dating a slew of people so I'm never lonely."


If i'm defensive, it's becuase the only thing worse then my mother asking my why i haven't met a nice man to date every month ( a woman who has never FOUND a nice man to date!)
is a shoddy "news" article that clearly did not do the research on many sociological studies that would have dismissed the idea SO HARD they would have peed themselves.

Then I have TV and movies telling me that if a man likes me i should go ahead and take him becuase hes my true love, or that a if I'm just cute enough and lie and stalk a guy, he'll see the light and love me. 
And I hear most couples complain about how trapped they feel, how miserable they are, and how I'm so lucky to be single.

Notice I say "most". There are happy couples, and they are as happy as I am. 
But the idea I cant, nay, AM INCAPABLE of making myself happy, that its dependent on another person, makes me physically sick, and it should you, too.
Because this means a woman cant truly ever "choose " love.
If she does, she may just be "Choosing " to just not be alone.:blank

I'm sorry if you haven't met anyone who is single and happy. Maybe you need to meet more positive people?



CeilingStarer said:


> I agree. I think if everyone (who is sexually attracted to others) could have their idea of the "perfect" relationship, they'd choose that over being single. A lot of people can't find that, so they just proclaim that they are "happily single." Really this just means "I'd rather be single than stuck in an incompatible relationship, doing stuff I don't want to do."


Exactly^ which again means i'm happier then alot of people. I mean of course the right relationship would be great- but im not going to settle;it makes for two unhappy people, and no hope for something better.
Right now i'm a happy person who is sometimes lonely but so what? Everyone gets lonely - even supposedly happy married people.



Double Indemnity said:


> This made me laugh. Thank you.


Your welcome!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

uh...you're welcome...i guess?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm with mzmz on this one. I'm single because I choose to be so. I dated like crazy through my late teens up until about three years ago, and had all of the desperation to find a mate that the article talks about. I know the difference between being despondently alone and being happily alone, and I am definitely the latter these days. I had a great relationship that proved to me that they don't have to suck and I don't have to settle, and I've been perfectly fine sans dating since then. If something happens, I'm not opposed to love, but I have no need to go man/woman hunting! I love not having to be *****ed at for what I wear, or how clean my apartment is, or for sitting around playing videogames all day..... I don't have to worry about hurt feelings, either my own or anybody elses, and I don't have to deal with anybody's issues but mine. I don't have a terribly high sex drive, so I'm not out sleeping around looking for physical comfort either. I love having my messy little squidlette cave that nobody else ever has to see, I love not having to share a bathroom, and I love curling up in bed with my two cats and my laptop playing whatever movie I feel like watching til I fall asleep and I don't have to listen to somebody else snoring, farting, or talking in their sleep. I can have silence when I want it, and I can dance around to obnoxious 80s music without it getting on anybody's nerves. There's no need to compromise in singlehood, and it's absolutely fabulous. I'm not sure I'd ever want to share living space with a partner again. At the very least, I'd have to have my own bedroom and bathroom, preferably on the other side of a large enough house that I wouldn't have to see the person unless I really wanted to!

Sure, I want a hug every now and then, or somebody to go see a movie with..... but I wouldn't trade my peace of mind for that. I have LESS stress now than I've ever had in my life, and it's BECAUSE I'm single!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

squidlette said:


> I'm with mzmz on this one. I'm single because I choose to be so. I dated like crazy through my late teens up until about three years ago, and had all of the desperation to find a mate that the article talks about. I know the difference between being despondently alone and being happily alone, and I am definitely the latter these days. I had a great relationship that proved to me that they don't have to suck and I don't have to settle, and I've been perfectly fine sans dating since then. If something happens, I'm not opposed to , but I have no need to go man hunting! I love not having to be *****ed at for what I wear, or how clean my apartment is, or for sitting around playing videogames all day..... I don't have to worry about hurt feelings, either my own or anybody elses, and I don't have to deal with anybody's issues but mine. I don't have a terribly high sex drive, so I'm not out sleeping around looking for physical comfort either. I love having my messy little squidlette cave that nobody else ever has to see, I love not having to share a bathroom, and I love curling up in bed with my two cats and my laptop playing whatever movie I feel like watching til I fall asleep and don't have to listen to somebody else snoring, farting, or talking in their sleep. I can have silence when I want it, and I can dance around to obnoxious 80s music without it getting on anybody's nerves. There's no need to compromise in singlehood, and it's absolutely fabulous. I'm not sure I'd ever want to share living space with a partner again. At the very least, I'd have to have my own bedroom and bathroom, preferably on the other side of a large enough house that I wouldn't have to see the person unless I really wanted to!
> 
> Sure, I want a hug every now and then, or somebody to go see a movie with..... but I wouldn't trade my peace of mind for that. I have LESS stress now than I've ever had in my life, and it's BECAUSE I'm single!


So would you say that you are a man hater?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Not even remotely.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

squidlette said:


> Not even remotely.


Seemed like mzmz had a huge hatred on for dudes.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

falling down said:


> Seemed like mzmz had a huge hatred on for dudes.


IIRC, she even started a thread stating what she thought of men. I dont remember the title and didnt view it, but got a highlight of what was inside by mousing the cursor over the link.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*ftw*



falling down said:


> Seemed like mzmz had a huge hatred on for dudes.


are you kidding?

what? because refuse to settle?

although let just add i would happy share a bedroom and bathroom again..you win some you lose some.

and i do miss the sex...i have a high sex drive.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

mzmz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> ...


Rock on sister! :yes [fist bump]

I have a tendency to think most articles published in the mail are a load of drizzle anyway. It largely depends on the woman. I would question where they took this sample from to begin with? Were they women with careers? Or something meaningful in their lives? And by single did they mean women sitting at home night after night lamenting their lives, or socialites who were out dating, but just not in a committed relationship? Being single can be a lot of fun, but there are different flavours of it.

Remember these same papers do articles about "most married couples are miserable" too. This article is best taken with a large pinch of salt...


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Isn't any woman who says she's happy lying?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mzmz said:


> are you kidding?
> 
> what? because refuse to settle?
> 
> ...


Well you had a lot of harsh words to say about men in your initial post. Seemed really anger filled towards men.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, Vanya.... "For anyone to love a man, he must be hidden, for as soon as he shows his face, love is gone."

ETA: That was for Ivan, obviously.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*no*



falling down said:


> Well you had a lot of harsh words to say about men in your initial post. Seemed really anger filled towards men.


I was angry at the article, and it being believed and posted.

I have rational emotions. That does not make me a man hater.:roll


----------



## HopefulSeeker (Mar 1, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> I think I'm going to really enjoy being single. At least for awhile. I'm looking forward to the sex part.
> 
> Eventually I would like to settle down with someone again. I would love to get remarried if I met the right person.


Chuckle

Seeker


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

squidlette said:


> I'm with mzmz on this one. I'm single because I choose to be so. I dated like crazy through my late teens up until about three years ago, and had all of the desperation to find a mate that the article talks about. I know the difference between being despondently alone and being happily alone, and I am definitely the latter these days. I had a great relationship that proved to me that they don't have to suck and I don't have to settle, and I've been perfectly fine sans dating since then. If something happens, I'm not opposed to love, but I have no need to go man/woman hunting! I love not having to be *****ed at for what I wear, or how clean my apartment is, or for sitting around playing videogames all day..... I don't have to worry about hurt feelings, either my own or anybody elses, and I don't have to deal with anybody's issues but mine. I don't have a terribly high sex drive, so I'm not out sleeping around looking for physical comfort either. I love having my messy little squidlette cave that nobody else ever has to see, I love not having to share a bathroom, and I love curling up in bed with my two cats and my laptop playing whatever movie I feel like watching til I fall asleep and I don't have to listen to somebody else snoring, farting, or talking in their sleep. I can have silence when I want it, and I can dance around to obnoxious 80s music without it getting on anybody's nerves. There's no need to compromise in singlehood, and it's absolutely fabulous. I'm not sure I'd ever want to share living space with a partner again. At the very least, I'd have to have my own bedroom and bathroom, preferably on the other side of a large enough house that I wouldn't have to see the person unless I really wanted to!
> 
> Sure, I want a hug every now and then, or somebody to go see a movie with..... but I wouldn't trade my peace of mind for that. I have LESS stress now than I've ever had in my life, and it's BECAUSE I'm single!


Yeah, the sharing the bedroom and bathroom sucks. They always wake you up and it's such a turnoff to smell the bathroom after they take a dump. Much better to have separate bathrooms. Luckily none of my exes were heavy snorers but when they did snore on occasion, my favorite way to stop it was to pinch their nose until they started choking from the lack of oxygen and would open their mouth and change positions. Living together is the fastest way to lose attraction for your partner.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

mzmz said:


> If i'm defensive, it's becuase the only thing worse then my mother asking my why i haven't met a nice man to date every month ( a woman who has never FOUND a nice man to date!)
> is a shoddy "news" article that clearly did not do the research on many sociological studies that would have dismissed the idea SO HARD they would have peed themselves.


You noticed it's an opinion article, rather than a news article, right? Whoever wrote this doesn't care about what studies show, and that's why you shouldn't care about the writer's opinion.

Yanno?

I'm sorry to hear your family is so rough on you. I know the feeling, as mine declared me hopeless when I graduated college without a bride in tow.



mzmz said:


> And I hear most couples complain about how trapped they feel, how miserable they are, and how I'm so lucky to be single.
> 
> Notice I say "most". There are happy couples, and they are as happy as I am.
> But the idea I cant, nay, AM INCAPABLE of making myself happy, that its dependent on another person, makes me physically sick, and it should you, too.
> ...


Perhaps you should meet my positive friends, who are happy in their relationships/marriages, and then I can meet your happy single friends 

"Happiness" is relative. One person's idea of happiness is another's idea of "getting by," and vice versa.

I don't consider myself "happy" right now--I'm just kind of here, but I'm not _unhappy_. Heck, maybe I'm as happy as you! All I can say for sure is that none of us should get this torqued over an opinion article.

Edit: Props for not "settling." *fistpump*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Syndacus said:


> It takes two people to row a boat across a lake...but takes only a smart person to just hijack a boat with a 500hp craftsman engine...


Since when?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> I've been living the DINK lifestyle for several years. It is pretty sweet.


OMG! It just occurred to me.....

Millenniumman75 Thought ticker tape.....(haven't used this bad boy in ages).....

I am single. 
I have one job.
I have no kids.

:doh that makes me a SINK!!!!! :flush

......end ticker tape.


----------



## Escaping Yesterday (Apr 10, 2012)

You can be happy at single at pretty much any age. No one ever actually needs another people to be happy. 

Personally, I think the key is to have a well-rounded life at any age. If you're surrounded by great people and have friends and family that add a lot to your life, you're probably less inclined to feel lonely and miserable about being single.

But that's just me.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if I would take the original article too seriously. It's essentially just a guy telling anecdotes. If you're content as a single woman, it would be unwise to listen to any expert that would talk you into thinking you have a problem, _especially_ if the expert in question is a discontentedly single man.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

mzmz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But the idea I cant, nay, AM INCAPABLE of making myself happy, that its dependent on another person, makes me physically sick, and it should you, too.
> Because this means a woman cant truly ever "choose " love.
> If she does, she may just be "Choosing " to just not be alone.:blank


Even though the article mentioned is just an opinion of some guy and obviously nothing scientifically proved, I totally agree with mzmz that this whole stigma of 'alone=unhappy' is quite pathetic. It is the exact same thing as saying 'introverts are sad people because they prefer to be alone' - and we all know that that is not the case.

Any humanbeing, male/female, should be capable of being happy on their own first before seeking happiness together with someone else no matter what age they are.


----------



## planeteuropa (Apr 2, 2012)

i agree. it gets frustrating when the know-it-alls usually stressed out couples try to tell you that you couldnt possibly be happy single. which is bascially just them projecting their insecurites about being alone onto you. 

you can quite easily live a happy life once you have a good circle of friends & family & and you make use of your time productively. i frankly beleive the right type of singleton has alot more to offer the world than a typical married couple with kids. 

i'm thinking a career man or woman with a good income who with their free time helps out the community, or sick children, or volunteer for charities home & abroad or help groups. do you think i married couple has time or energy to do any of those things? 

unfortuntely society drills into us from a young age that the happily ever after fairytale only comes from getting married and having children unfortunetly alot of people buy into this which is why there is a 50% divorce rate because their expectations were too great in the first place. 

the point is every single one of us is different and articles that make sweeping generalisations are only good for journalists becasue it suits them to put everyone in a box. 

if you're happy in your life, your happy with your lot dont let anyone else tell you, you're missing something so you couldnt possibly be happy.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

ivankaramazov said:


> Isn't any woman who says she's happy lying?


Snort.


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

By my experience it is quiet clear. 99% single women near 30 years old or over it just get neurotic and desperate for marriage, they start talking about it at the first date which is no problem to me but if you give her a chance their neurosis will make you nuts if you don't leave her asap. And so you leave, and she stays alone!


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't think anyone is really content being single - I'm not. If this is where I need to be right now, so be it.


I would say as a single male over 30, I'm rather content being single. Maybe I'm just the exception, but I've had relationships with women that I have cut off because their misery/problems were an emotional anchor for me.

I'm sure there are many 30+ single women who are content with their lives, as long as they have a nice support group of friends/family. This generation is full of strong/independent women who are more than capable of supporting themselves financially, which is why fewer will feel the need to get married.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

BananaJoe said:


> By my experience it is quiet clear. 99% single women near 30 years old or over it just get neurotic and desperate for marriage, they start talking about it at the first date which is no problem to me but if you give her a chance their neurosis will make you nuts if you don't leave her asap. And so you leave, and she stays alone!


No offense, but you don't know 99% of the women who are single and 30+. You are more than likely to encounter the women you are describing if you are dating 30+ single women, however the ones who are truly content won't even bother putting themselves out there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deadguy said:


> I would say as a single male over 30, I'm rather content being single. Maybe I'm just the exception, but I've had relationships with women that I have cut off because their misery/problems were an emotional anchor for me.
> 
> I'm sure there are many 30+ single women who are content with their lives, as long as they have a nice support group of friends/family. This generation is full of strong/independent women who are more than capable of supporting themselves financially, which is why fewer will feel the need to get married.


Not completely the exception. I am kinda happy being single now - it won't always be that way, but I am learning so much on my own. I don't think I could do as much if I was in a relationship.


----------



## kellison007 (Mar 28, 2012)

30s is a strange age for both of us. Plus we are no longer in sync with priorities(Men vs Women).
-Women in their 30s seem to have an agenda when dating. 
-Men in their 30s seem to just want to find a fun/cool girlfriend(or casually date), if things slooooooowly progress to something serious then that is ok.

To build on this generic theory, if a woman were to be unhappy while she is single in her 30s then it's most likely because they are lonely. If a guy in unhappy in their 30s its probably more on a self-check on whether they are happy with their career, where they live and what they've accomplished till now(they might be lonely too).

So usually...if a girl is unhappy its because they are lonely. If a guy is unhappy its because of a mid-life self-check.
No?

PS: girls i'm gonna be a jerk for a second. Stop cutting your hair as you get older...it's bumming us out. Grow it as long as possible. Also next time you date a guy that you like, give him his space....play hard to get a little....don't constantly do 'nice' things for him.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a funny aside about hair length: 

I've had my hair every length from just about buzzed off to knee length. Every time it gets super long, it's MEN who tell me they like it better short and eventually talk me into cutting it off. So..... the short hair may bum you out, but you're definitely not speaking for all men there. Most of my friends are men..... and most of them don't even notice whether a woman's hair is long or short. Out of the handful who actually do have an opinion, there's only one of them that like it longer than mid back. The other ones are all adamant that anything longer than the shoulders is too long, and one of those really has a thing for pixies and chin length 'dos. In fact, now that mine's back to the middle of my back, I'm just counting the days until that last friend starts in on how gross he thinks long hair looks.

That actually ties in pretty well with my previous comment about why being single is nice. I can tell them all to kiss my butt if they don't like how my hair looks.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

Deadguy said:


> No offense, but you don't know 99% of the women who are single and 30+. You are more than likely to encounter the women you are describing if you are dating 30+ single women, however the ones who are truly content won't even bother putting themselves out there.


THANK YOU:clap


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*huh*



komorikun said:


> Yeah, the sharing the bedroom and bathroom sucks. They always wake you up and it's such a turnoff to smell the bathroom after they take a dump. Much better to have separate bathrooms. Luckily none of my exes were heavy snorers but when they did snore on occasion, my favorite way to stop it was to pinch their nose until they started choking from the lack of oxygen and would open their mouth and change positions. Living together is the fastest way to lose attraction for your partner.


LOL guess you've never heard of a fan?
That and denial works WONDERS.

snoring doesn't bother me, but I've been told (unreliably) that I snore, too so maybe that's why!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course there are happy woman out there in their 30's that are single. Of course they would love to be with someone too. Being in a relationship with someone is not everything this world is about. Maybe their happy been single because they've had crappy relationships in the past.


----------



## vlad soma (Feb 20, 2012)

Originally Posted by Syndacus 
It takes two people to row a boat across a lake...but takes only a smart person to just hijack a boat with a 500hp craftsman engine...



arnie said:


> Since when?


lol I'm pretty sure thats the biggest analogy fail I've ever seen. And how would hijacking a boat be the easier or smarter thing to do? Wouldnt it be better to ask someone for a ride instead of illegally forcefully removing someone from a boat probably by using a weapon or assaulting them and then stealing it. And how big is this lake? Will the cops just be waiting for you on the other side by the time you get there? Yeah youre smart. Good job syndacus!


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Deadguy said:


> No offense, but you don't know 99% of the women who are single and 30+. You are more than likely to encounter the women you are describing if you are dating 30+ single women, however the ones who are truly content won't even bother putting themselves out there.


As i said, by my experience which is reasonably extense. The women who will not 'put themselves out' would not do it anyway.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, the sharing the bedroom and bathroom sucks. They always wake you up and it's such a turnoff to smell the bathroom after they take a dump. Much better to have separate bathrooms. Luckily none of my exes were heavy snorers but when they did snore on occasion, my favorite way to stop it was to pinch their nose until they started choking from the lack of oxygen and would open their mouth and change positions. Living together is the fastest way to lose attraction for your partner.


Separate bathrooms is pretty much key. Unfortunately my new place only has one.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

rednosereindeer said:


> Having recently read a DM article by someone who was convinced all her plights came from being too beautiful, I've learned not to take DM articles seriously.
> 
> Fun read, though.


I'm afraid I have to agree with this. The source of information is not all that trustworthy or credible imo. Based on what surveys are they stating this?

However, I do think people in general are happier when they have a partner. From our evolutions, we have been living in groups (like munkies for example). We are not solitary animals so living alone is not something human beings generally enjoy in the long term *irrespective of gender. *


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

BananaJoe said:


> By my experience it is quiet clear. 99% single women near 30 years old or over it just get neurotic and desperate for marriage, they start talking about it at the first date which is no problem to me but if you give her a chance their neurosis will make you nuts if you don't leave her asap. And so you leave, and she stays alone!


This kind of generalizing is very dangerous imo. :roll


----------



## Holodeck25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am a single woman at an age where most of the people I know now have kids. I think any woman would like companionship, myself included. That is just human nature. However, I am content and, dare I say it, happy being single. This does not mean I am against finding a man, it just means that I do not think my life only has meaning if I am married and pregnant (not that there is anything wrong with that either). This puts me at an advantage when I eventually meet someone I like. I will be secure enough in my own personhood to have a meaningful relationship.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

mzmz said:


> I would swear at you and then i would swear at the article.:mum
> 
> You know what? single woman live longer then single men, have more friends, and have the option to have kids on our own with nothing more then a willing and kind male friend to impregnate us.
> 
> ...


I might be wrong but to me that translates as 'im angry at all men because I never get attension from them.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I never thought of single women over 30 as being unhappy. I was surprised at the article, and unless they interviewed every 30+ in the world, then their "statistics" are useless. There wasn't any scientific evidence at all(brain scans, mood studies, ect..). It's nice to read your opinions here and the little outbursts towards men(from some of you) were unexpected to say the least. I thought that posting this in the 30+ section would garner responses from those with a little more class, but I was mistaken. Won't happen again.


----------



## sootnstars (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a 30-year-old woman, and haven't been in a relationship in over 2 years. I've dated since then, but nothing really progressed pass the dating stage. I'm currently pretty content with my life, but I also know I want to remain child-free, and have mixed feelings about marriage, so I don't feel that pressure to "find a man ASAP." (It would be nice to have a dude around to kill that spider in the bathtub though.)

Also, being in a lonely in a relationship is much worse than being single.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mzmz said:


> LOL guess you've never heard of a fan?
> That and denial works WONDERS.
> 
> snoring doesn't bother me, but I've been told (unreliably) that I snore, too so maybe that's why!


I'm a light sleeper, so I'd rather not use a fan. Before I would try to wake them up by poking them or try to push them to change positions. But they would get angry at me for waking them up. The brilliant thing about the holding their nose thing is that they don't realize what is happening till they start choking and by then my hand is off their face and they never realize it was me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Ugh, reading this article is like looking straight into my future. I don't want to think about it...:afr


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Ugh, reading this article is like looking straight into my future. I don't want to think about it...:afr


You're still a teenager. That's a long way from being 30.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Ugh, reading this article is like looking straight into my future. I don't want to think about it...:afr





arnie said:


> You're still a teenager. That's a long way from being 30.


Thanks guys......:afr:|


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> You're still a teenager. That's a long way from being 30.


So? Based on my experiences, the chances are pretty high that i'll still be single by 30.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


> So? Based on my experiences, the chances are pretty high that i'll still be single by 30.


Not if those members who might find you attractive, and consider you as a potential partner, on this forum have anything to say about it.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm a light sleeper, so I'd rather not use a fan. Before I would try to wake them up by poking them or try to push them to change positions. But they would get angry at me for waking them up. The brilliant thing about the holding their nose thing is that they don't realize what is happening till they start choking and by then my hand is off their face and they never realize it was me.


^This post is like looking into my future..the chokeee not the choker.
Now i'll know why i wake up, is all...hmmm...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Without single people, the streets would be crowded with crying children. how annoying.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't believe any study on anything. As soon as the report is published, everything has changed! "Facts" become skewed over time. Don't believe anything!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it is possible to be single and happy. But I wouldn't say it is necessarily a common phenomenon. At any rate, I'd rather be 30 and single than 30 and in a miserable relationship.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Must be true, can't imagine the Daily Mail would be anything but utterly scientific and objective in their sociological research. After all, who could question the scientific validity of an organisation with articles such as the following on their homepage,


----------



## eroscristina (Apr 20, 2012)

To answer your question, I would never settle for someone I didn't care about or wasn't attracted to just because I felt I was getting older. And yes sometimes being single sucks but other times its great. I don't spend my life worrying about it.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I think this is true.. Esp when most women at this age are starting families & getting married. How can you feel happy when all of your friends have someone and you don't.


----------

